# How much fiber in Citrucel???



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

Does anyone know how much fiber (in grams) there is in 1 adult dose of citrucel. I know that there are 3 g of fiber in 1 dose of metamucil, but I can't figure out how much for citrucel.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi megsy33:The following quote was taken from the FAQ on the Citrucel web site:


> quote: Q13. Is Citrucel a soluble or insoluble fiber?A13. Citrucel is a dispersible, soluble fiber. There are 2 grams of fiber from each serving of the powder and 1 gram of fiber from each two-caplet dose.


Here's a link to the site: Citrucel Web SIte


----------

